# Ghostbusters: Sanctum of Slime [XBLA] [PSN] [PC]



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 28, 2011)

There's something strange in the neighborhood, who you gonna' call? GHOSTBUSTERS!

Yes that's right folks. The ghost ass kicking team is back and this time, in a arcade form. It's new game, titled Sanctum of Slime, is set to release in Spring on all the platforms, YAY! and it has 4 player couch and online co-op. Hells YEAH! 



> Ghostbusters: Sanctum of Slime will be a downloadable follow-up to 2009's Ghostbusters: The Video Game, 'cause Gozer knows publisher Atari can barely afford a full-cost sequel. Being developed by Assault Heroes creator Wanako (now named Behavior Studios), *the four-player (online and couch co-op) top-down action game will not feature any voice work by the original Ghostbusters like Bill Murray and Dan Aykroyd.* It's still unclear whether their characters even appear, or if they've been replaced by a new team of specter hunters.
> 
> Sanctum of Slime, to be released in the Spring of 2011 on XBLA, PSN and PC, will have players taking the role of "the rookie," who was introduced in the 2009 game. We don't have more details beyond what little information and screens were given to USA Today, so let's just cross our streams and hope for the best.



Source: Ghostbusters: Sanctum of Slime slathered on XBLA, PSN and PC next Spring | Joystiq

*Official Trailer:*

[YouTube]AcTVBsQagrM[/YouTube]

PS: For co-op, I call dibs on Venkman.


----------



## sameer.pur (Feb 28, 2011)

whoa... that's great!!


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2011)

that was my one of the fav cartoon series
good to see it on gaming platform

and yes...i'm totally looking forward to this
thanks ethan...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 28, 2011)

Gotta complete original Ghost Busters though


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 28, 2011)

Piyush said:


> that was my one of the fav cartoon series
> good to see it on gaming platform
> 
> and yes...i'm totally looking forward to this
> thanks ethan...


Yeah. I used to love both; The Real Ghostbusters and The Extreme Ghostbuster series. If you've played the 2009 title, then this would be much different experience in arcade mode.


----------



## sameer.pur (Feb 28, 2011)

My brother tried the 2009 game, and said it's not worth playing.
So I personally don't know about that, but this one looks fun enough!


----------

